# 40G Breeder Twin Verts



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok, so my journey begins. I put these twins on the stand I had my original 40 breeder reef on and the hood fit right on. Currently the lights are 2 39w T5 ATI Aquablue bulbs (11K) but I'm going to add two more bulbs with 6500K T5 daylights in them. This will be a slow build for me due to summer winding down and work as well but I will post whenever I can. 

The plan is to use the sliding door kits from Junglebox when he gets them ready, and one tank is going to have a focal butress type trunk with lots of plants and horizontal branches. The other I'd like to do as a rocky cliff wall with lots of broms. I'd like to do pums in one and vents in the other but I'll worry about that later. Feel free to add suggestions.

Tanks:









Lighting (will change of coures)


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

That should be pretty sweet when finished. Are those t-5 currently on there?


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Very cool. Did you build the hood and stand yourself?


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

I suggest you take off the glass separating the two in the middle and turn it into a big Viv  LOL jk

You should get a 150w MH light and install it right in the middle of the hood. That should be more than enough light for both Vivs plus your Fluorescents on the sides. I think you have enough room to put fans up in there as well to cool things down.

Im subscribing to this! I can't wait to see the results


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that should be4 a pretty sweet setup, wish i coudl do that at home


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

raimeiken said:


> I suggest you take off the glass separating the two in the middle and turn it into a big Viv  LOL jk
> 
> You should get a 150w MH light and install it right in the middle of the hood. That should be more than enough light for both Vivs plus your Fluorescents on the sides. I think you have enough room to put fans up in there as well to cool things down.
> 
> Im subscribing to this! I can't wait to see the results


the T5s will give you a better light spread then a 150w Halide would and woudl not produce as much heat.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah I was suggesting to have both in there. The MH light is more intense as well. I have one in my viv and I get so much more growth and coloring with it than when I only had fluorescents installed in the past.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

raimeiken said:


> Yeah I was suggesting to have both in there. The MH light is more intense as well. I have one in my viv and I get so much more growth and coloring with it than when I only had fluorescents installed in the past.


yeah both woudl be best, but the heat woudl be a killer, no doubt MH are the best bulbs out there when it comes to replicating the sun right now. Though some LEDs can challenge that, they are way too expensive right now.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

> That should be pretty sweet when finished. Are those t-5 currently on there?


yes, they were on the reef tank but I will change them to 6500k bulbs and maybe add 2 more.


> Very cool. Did you build the hood and stand yourself?


Yeah, I built it for the reef tank. I used a 2x4 frame and covered it in 1/4 oak plywood then put the trim around it and stained it. Turned out nice for my first one. Kinda cool that both tanks will sit side-by-side on it.

I have 2 MH fixtures but I really didn't want the electric bill anymore and loosing the heat is a big plus IMO. I think T5's are awesome bulbs and if they can penetrate deep into water they shoud be good in a viv which is why I may add two more for 4 39w bulbs total. I may also use the 2 6500k with the Aquablues. I think it will give some nice color, I'll have to play around with it.

John, did you get any frogs in yours yet?


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

not yet. I'm gonna start culturing FFs first then when it cools down over here I'll order the frogs


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm in V. Beach working- pming you now


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, I decided to go the easier route and use greatstuff and some other adhesive for covering the foam. So I started playing around with some foam today making some shelves for the background and walls. Sad thing is the one can of greatstuff I picked up was defective and wouldn't release any foam so I have to go back in the morning and return it.










One I cut out the middle to carve out and make a bowl for soil for some plants.









I'm going to pick up some MAPP gas and start forming some PVC for the tree on the other tank maybe monday or tues and I'm going to get some 39w Giesemann 6000K bulbs ordered Tues also to get rid of that blue for now.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking forward to this


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

What are you going to do for the drainage? Are you gonna drill the bottom of the tanks or are you going to put them in the lower front of the tank?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I think I'm going to go the lazy way and just use a 1 1/2 piece of PVC with a cap and silicone it and coat with peat. I may drill them though, I have a 3/4" holesaw from when I drilled the reef tank.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Looking foreward to seeing this progress. They look awesome on the stand and hood!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks. *Note to self....expanding foam and gravity don't mix LOL.

Got some foam started.










And I have a bunch of these hydroponic baskets I'm gonna foam in for plants.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Frank H said:


> Looking foreward to seeing this progress. They look awesome on the stand and hood!


Thanks. My wife thinks it's too tall but once it's planted she'll probably like it more. 

I ordered the Giesemann 6000K bulbs today, the blue is a bit much. They didn't look as bad over the water though.

My question for everyone is.... did anyone ever notice that the silicone doesn't stick well to the cured shiny side of the Greatstuff? I was testing some of the greatstuff that dripped and after the slicone cured it peeled right off, but if I carved off the shiny cured shell of the foam the silicone stuck like super glue. Weird?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

So I started applying the first thin coats of mortar in certain spots to look like rocks. The rest of the wall will just be silicone.


















This is one of the ledges I carved out for another planting spot.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

JaredJ said:


> Thanks. My wife thinks it's too tall but once it's planted she'll probably like it more.
> 
> I ordered the Giesemann 6000K bulbs today, the blue is a bit much. They didn't look as bad over the water though.
> 
> My question for everyone is.... did anyone ever notice that the silicone doesn't stick well to the cured shiny side of the Greatstuff? I was testing some of the greatstuff that dripped and after the slicone cured it peeled right off, but if I carved off the shiny cured shell of the foam the silicone stuck like super glue. Weird?


It sticks much better when you carve off the shiny layer. The tank is looking good, can't wait to see it with out the actinic lights .


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Agreed that silicone can be a bit tricky on smooth shiny surfaces. Look into using gorilla glue instead of silicone I think it is a much better method.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree with John. The Gorilla or Titebond glue methods are much better and will last a heck of a lot longer then silicone/coco. It costs a bit more, but in the grand cost scheme of things it isnt much of a difference. It's positives greatly outweigh the added cost.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I have some Gorilla glue... do you just brush it on cause it's kinda thick? Can you thin it out?


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes you can just brush it on. I got one of those cheap chip brushes from Home Depot, something like 99 cents. I cut the bristles real short to make it extra stiff and used that. The gorilla glue actually spreads pretty good and you'll be surprised at how well it covers. Then I just misted the glue with some water and pack the background material over it, thickly since the glue does expand quite a bit.


----------



## gbeauvin (Aug 3, 2010)

Does your gorilla glue dry white or clear? If it dries white, does this present a problem if you get incomplete coverage with the cocostuff?

-GB


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

It dries white, but getting good coverage isn't a problem since the glue expands a bit when drying and holds good to the cocofiber. It the same as Great stuff in terms of material, so it looks like great stuff when dried. I'd recommend using twice as much background material as you need and pack it down once it's dry flip the tank back over and the extra will fall off and you should be good to go.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Well I got the rocks painted with acrylic paint and sealed them with the Liquitex.... I suck at painting but I'm sure it will look better once the background is coated with the Gorillla glue and dirt. I took it outside so I didn't have to look at the actinics anymore. The 6000K bulbs will be here monday.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

So I took some time today between work to get a side covered in peat/coco. Gorilla glue is fun. I found that you have to keep pressing it down because the expanding would crack the soil and push it up out of the way but I think it's turning out ok. I got the 6000K bulbs today and should have a pic of tomorrow.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

Looking really good!! Anxious to see what it will look like when it is finished


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok, finished doing the back/sides. Now to start the other one and get to finding some plants. The pics have the new 6000K Giesmann bulbs, I think 2 bulbs may be enough as the light gets down to the bottom and it's pretty bright. I'll see after the tank gets planted, I may need one more.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok, waiting on the 40b vert sliding door kits from Junglebox so I let the one tank sit and started on the other.










I decided to make the tree come out of the corner of the tank, and I still have to add some wires/pvc for roots and do some sculpting.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Added some PVC for roots. I have some rope, I'm going to add as vines also once everything dries. Then some more wood on the right side and a branch going across the tank. It should start to look much better once I start covering with bark. I thought about gluing individual pieces of orchid bark on the tree but it sounds too time comsuming... lol. I'll just do the GG again.










I also glued on a bunch of sheet moss in the left tank to cover up all the bright green paint...lol.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

your hardscaping is looking great!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks, I had some leftover Romex sheathing that I pulled the wire out of and glued it as vines (sort of). Still, I'm sure it will look better once covered. As soon as the sliding doors get here from Junglebox I'll work on the base. I have the soil mixed up and ready to go, I just need to find plants and broms, etc. and get to planting. 

I think I'm going to go ahead and drill a hole in the top (and plug it) for a misting system, when I decied to add one. Anyone know the average size of the misting nozzles?


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

The tree is coming along quite nicely!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I got a quick first coat of GG/soil on today. I still have some things to add before doing the sides. Not too bad......


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I added another branch and a piece of driftwood on the back panel and covered more with GG and soil. I'll glue some moss around later.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

JaredJ said:


> I think I'm going to go ahead and drill a hole in the top (and plug it) for a misting system, when I decied to add one. Anyone know the average size of the misting nozles>


I actually just created a thread for this because I needed the same information. If you go with a mistking system, the regular nozzels require a 5/8" hole, and the premium ones require only a 1/2" hole.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Great, thanks! I know I want the premiumm nozzles and I think I want to do a double assy in both tanks but the quad head looks like it may be better.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Man I hate this proxy thing. Anyway, I put in a PVC frame for suport of the eggcrate and I\'m still waiting on the sliding door kit from Junglebox. It\'s going to be the same kit that Frogtoall has on his 40gvert. Once that gets here I can start putting in the substrate and start planting.











Right side









Both sides


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Your tanks are looking really nice! I especially like the melted pvc pipe 'roots'. Keep us posted!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Frank H said:


> Your tanks are looking really nice! I especially like the melted pvc pipe \'roots\'. Keep us posted!


Thanks, that was the fun part.


----------



## Nate Mcfin (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow, looks fantastic. I cant wait to see the planting!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I got the bottom glass from Junglebox today so I can install it and start planting. Went to the local nursery and picked up some Selaginella, Baby\'s tears and some other ferns, gras, etc.


----------



## ThePetFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

Great tanks, a true inspiration.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

what kind of grass is that? looks interesting


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

It\'s a dwarf mondo grass. It only gets about 2-3 inches tall. Some say it can get invasive, but I\'ve used it before and have it in the yard and IMO it tends to stay in clumps.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Started doing some planting today. I need to order more vining plants up top and more broms and some tillys.


































Coconut water bowl


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

This is the left tank:










Both tanks:


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Those really turned out great!

Are those white dots on the ground perlite? If so, you might want to add something on top so the frogs can't ingest it.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Great looking tanks! I really like the one on the left. I love when branches go across like that. I'm planning to do that in a future viv but it's going to be covered in epiphytes.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

frogface said:


> Are those white dots on the ground perlite? If so, you might want to add something on top so the frogs can\\\'t ingest it.


It\\\'s actually some arragonite that I had left over from the reef as calcuim for the springtails. I have some oak/magnolia leaves that i have to clean that are going in as well.



> I\\\'m planning to do that in a future viv but it\\\'s going to be covered in epiphytes


Yeah, I have to get more broms ordered and some tillys and more vines for the top area.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Very cool. It already looks awesome.

Sent from my MB300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

So you said pums in one and vents in other. Have you picked out which morphs are going these?

Sent from my MB300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I\'m \'thinking\' pums, but still not sure. Maybe a group of vanzos if I can find some. I personally like the Colons or the Cayo de Aquas myself but any will be a treat. For the vents, I\'d like to get a group of about 5 but that may all change too depending on what\'s available when it comes time to order.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Maybe this was covered already but what broms are those?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Not sure, they were on clearance at Home Depot for $3 so I bought 3. Each one had a huge pup on it so I separated them. I ordered some red broms from Josh\'s today.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

JaredJ said:


> I\'m \'thinking\' pums, but still not sure. Maybe a group of vanzos if I can find some. I personally like the Colons or the Cayo de Aquas myself but any will be a treat. For the vents, I\'d like to get a group of about 5 but that may all change too depending on what\'s available when it comes time to order.


Have you seen the chiriqui grande pums? They are green but with awesome light blue legs.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, skylsdale has some pics posted of his. They are hot. My only drawback is what\'s going to be available when I\'m ready to shop  I\'d hold out for some of those though.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

So, I got some springtails from Josh\'s and setup a couple cultures today. I also grabbed some oak leaves and threw them in the tanks as well. Still waiting on more plants to fill out the top. Looking for some small orchids, tillys, and some vining plants that will like high light.

Left tank









Right tank


----------



## NVEOUS (Oct 6, 2010)

Im really liking this setup!!! I have a 40G that i am wanting to convert to a vertical for my RETF right now. Just havent quite started it yet. Looking AMAZING so far!!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I tell ya, I know the 40b as a vert isn't very economical compared to the 10g.... I mean try stacking 8 40g verts on a rack....LOL. But it is a perfect size, IMO for alot of the arboreal frogs. I'm sure it would be wasted on tincs or leucs, etc but once you get a backrground in and get it planted it's great, and you know the frogs are gonna use every inch.


----------



## NVEOUS (Oct 6, 2010)

what kind of frogs are you planning on putting in there?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

> what kind of frogs are you planning on putting in there?


I'm thinking of a group of vents in one and maybe some Chiriqui Grande pums in the other but it depends on what's available when I order. maybe some vanzolini's?

Picked up some hot pink Neos from Josh's.


----------



## LindseyJoe (Feb 17, 2009)

JaredJ said:


> So, I got some springtails from Josh\'s and setup a couple cultures today. I also grabbed some oak leaves and threw them in the tanks as well. Still waiting on more plants to fill out the top. Looking for some small orchids, tillys, and some vining plants that will like high light.
> 
> Left tank
> 
> ...


The "polly's" in the center of both tanks are going to get huge and fill out the open air space of the tanks quite a bit. Any frog will enjoy hanging out on those all day!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

How tall have they gotten so far? I 've always wanted to plant a tank with them. Such beautiful plants.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I just picked up one of those Alocasia 'Polly' from Home Depot. It's a cool looking plant.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

They haven't really grown that much yet, they've only been in there about a week. I'm sure once they establlish I'll see some growth, may have to keep an eye on them so they don't get too big.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

ok...UPS SUCKS!!!!!

So, I get the doors and the rest of the 40g vert kit today from Junglebox and the doors are broken! They were packed well, taped together and sandwiched between styrofoam and UPS still manages to break the glass. 

Hopefully Dane will get 2 new pieces shipped out quickly so I don't have to wait another month.

Looks ok









But:









O







uch:


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

So Epic. Hahaha


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

OMG is that sooo true! I think the only reason it was broken was because it was labeled fragile.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I think they see fragile and think it's French for beat the crap out of me.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm telling you, I was soooo pi$$ed. It's been kind of a slow process anyway. I ordered the kits on Sept 16 and I know Dane had to order glass and he makes these to order, and they do look freaking awesome BTW. But to finally get them here and be so excited to get the doors installed only to find the glass broken Now it'll probably be weeks before I get replacement glass. Damn UPS! I know the USPS is going bankrupt but IMO they do a much better job.

And to top it off, the driver stopped back at my house, I guess he was called after I reported the damage, and he says there was no rattle noise in the box. Of course not you dumb a**, the sheets were taped together. Duh.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

So UPS called to day to phone inspect the damage The lady asked about the box and how the glass was packed. She also wanted to know what the crush rating was on the seal printed on the box and if there were any rigid wood slats in the box to prevent bending. IMO, it was packed well but I'm thinking now they are gonna say it wasn't packed well. Only thing was it came from a UPS store in Vista, CA so they may put it on them.

Dane is going to get 2 new pieces out priority mail through the USPS so they should be here by fri/sat.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Was the titanium geodesic sphere containing the glass compromised?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, they called Dane @ Junglebox and told him they were accepting the damages and are going to send him a check. I got the kits installed and the surviving doors on one tank. Just waiting on the other doors now. The kit looks great. I'll get some pics up in the morning.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

You know I have rarely recieved a box from UPS that was not severly damaged

Nice job with the Ace Ventura video


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, I told my neighbor who works for UPS and he just laughed. I guess that says alot.


----------



## Adamrl018 (Jun 18, 2010)

@fleshfrombone
Pure WIN with the vid dude! lol


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I put on the kits for both sides, just waiting on the doors for the left tank. The kits went on pretty good, with slight adjusting. I chose to caulk the rear sliding door in place to keep people in my house out. Holds humidity very well so far.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

very nice looking so far!

So tempted to buid my 40's, instead of trying to sell them....


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

What's that Aroid-like plant in the first picture?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

The big green one with the veins? Alocasia Polly.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I got the replacement glass from Dane, everything fits great. Ordered about $100 worth of brom packs and tillys from NE Herp, and I started brushing alot of Moss Milkshake all over walls/branches, etc. in hopes it starts growing.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

So the plants came today from NEherp. $100 worth of plants doesn't seem like alot but it was. I ordered a 10 pack of tillys, a 4pk of mini broms, a 4 pack of medium broms and a 5pk of pups.

This was the box









Packed well









Tilly package









10pk assortment









5 pup pack


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

NEHerp rules, man. I need to get some tilly.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Here's the broms

N. 'Ampullacea'









N. 'Arenada'









N. 'Nonis'









N. 'Fireball'









N. 'Chiquita Linda'









N. 'Wee Willy'









N. 'Olens'









N. 'Eoz'


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I think I may have to get another bulb. I have the two 6500k Giesmann 39w T5's and the two broms I put in there a couple weeks ago arrived red and are now going to green. I figured two may not be enough light so I'm going to order an Icecap ballast because it does 2,3, or 4 bulbs and another plant bulb with sockets.

What's the best way to attach the tillys? I found some E3000 at a local nursery that they use but the stuff smells horrible. I'm scared that hot glue will burn the heck out of them.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You could have 500 bulbs. It doesn't matter. It's the intensity. So you either need to move them closer to the bulbs or get bulbs that have higher lumens output. I also prefer spot light style bulbs vs tubes. Have seen much better results. Light penetrates better. 

I have Neo compacta (a pretty much green bromeliad) turning red under just ONE twisty compact bulb in a 30 cube.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I like that tilly that was dead top adn center. reminds me of a bird of paradise kind of.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

This one?









Thay are all perfect. I like the tiny ones too, they will have alot of red in them.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> You could have 500 bulbs. It doesn't matter. It's the intensity. So you either need to move them closer to the bulbs or get bulbs that have higher lumens output. I also prefer spot light style bulbs vs tubes. Have seen much better results. Light penetrates better.
> 
> I have Neo compacta (a pretty much green bromeliad) turning red under just ONE twisty compact bulb in a 30 cube.


great info here 

another thing is to have a good reflector. AHsupply makes one of the best reflectors on the market.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, I've always used T5's on aquariums because they penetrate deep but I guess when you turn that tank up on its side 'deep' doesn't make it half way down I have a couple 5100k floodlights, I'm gonna have to cut holes in the top of the hood to install them. Hopefully that helps, I don't want to have to use halides. 

Good thing this is all being done BEFORE getting frogs.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Frogtofall said:


> You could have 500 bulbs. It doesn't matter. It's the intensity. So you either need to move them closer to the bulbs or get bulbs that have higher lumens output. I also prefer spot light style bulbs vs tubes. Have seen much better results. Light penetrates better.
> 
> I have Neo compacta (a pretty much green bromeliad) turning red under just ONE twisty compact bulb in a 30 cube.


So I installed 2 of the 100w 5100K CF floodlights that I had, one over each tank. I'm running them with the T5's but it definitely doesn't look like much more light when they come on. I guess the t5's are washing them out. I'll have to watch and see how the plants react. I'll put up some pics tomorrow.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Just an update, I packed all the broms and tillys in the tanks and now I'm going to just let it sit for a couple weeks and see what grow best where. I'm still waiting on the mist nozzles. The pics have the t5's on and the 5100k flood lights but you really can't tell.

Left tank









Right


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> You could have 500 bulbs. It doesn't matter. It's the intensity. So you either need to move them closer to the bulbs or get bulbs that have higher lumens output. I also prefer spot light style bulbs vs tubes. Have seen much better results. Light penetrates better.
> 
> I have Neo compacta (a pretty much green bromeliad) turning red under just ONE twisty compact bulb in a 30 cube.


Hey Antone I was thinking of upgrading my 6500k CFL's from 13 watt to 24's, you think that would increase lumen intensity?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

more watts = more lumens from what I've seen on the packages


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Ah right on. BTW not sure if I said this already or not but your vivs frigging rock.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks. 

I think the temps are staying ok with the floodlights on. I used my infrared gun and on the very top closest to the glass it's 85 and the bottom of the tank it's 72. Mid tank is usually 78ish. When the lights go out the temps drop to the low 70's.

Of course it was 85 today and I don't have the a/c on either.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

fleshfrombone said:


> Hey Antone I was thinking of upgrading my 6500k CFL's from 13 watt to 24's, you think that would increase lumen intensity?


Within the same product line it should.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Lumens are the _amount of light produced_ by a bulb. You can find the number for lumen output on the light bulb's box. 

Wattage is the _amount of electricity needed_ to light the bulb. The higher the wattage is, the brighter the light will be. You can find the bulb's wattage written both on the box and on the bulb itself.

If you divide the light bulb's lumen output by the number of watts the bulb needs you can get the lumens per watt. For example, a 100-watt light bulb usually has 1800 lumens, so the LPW is 18.

Typically a higher wattage will produce more lumens, with the exception of LED's. Thats a whole new ballgame as some of the LED's used for aquariums are 1w or so and put out LOTS of lumens.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't remember which brom this is but it has started to bloom









And the Mist King Quad nozzles arrived


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Subscribed. Can't wait to see these fill in - great job.


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

sweeeet. those vivs will make any room in your house look better!


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

I know I'm late to the thread - but:



















That looks great. Could you get a picture from a few steps back with both in the pic? Really classy looking.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I really do love these vivs. The only way I think they could be better is if the log running from upper left to bottom right of the left viv actually looked like it continued into the right viv in the bottom left corner.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

MeiKVR6 said:


> I know I'm late to the thread - but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah MeiK, I'll do that later today when the sun brightens up the room more.. All of those broms and tillys are the ones I bought from you a couple weeks ago BTW. Minus 2 i think. They are doing very well.



> I really do love these vivs. The only way I think they could be better is if the log running from upper left to bottom right of the left viv actually looked like it continued into the right viv in the bottom left corner


I actually thought of doing that, but I couldnt find a branch that looked similar. That would have been pretty cool.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I saw some nice mini orchids at a greenhouse today so I grabbed a couple.

This is a Tolumnia Popoki 'Mitzi'









This just had 'Masdavallia' on it









grabbed some 'Lacey Moss' too


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh, and this is both tanks currently.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

JaredJ said:


> I actually thought of doing that, but I couldnt find a branch that looked similar. That would have been pretty cool.


I'm planning on doing it in the future for a pair of 20 high verts. I'll just buy one piece long enough to cross both and then cut it in the middle to cross both tanks.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Can you elaborate on the wood you used? Ive previously read the entire thread, but cant recall if you mentioned the type or where you got it. Thanks!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Okapi said:


> Can you elaborate on the wood you used? Ive previously read the entire thread, but cant recall if you mentioned the type or where you got it. Thanks!


They are actually fallen branches from a field across from my house. I scrubbed them with a disinfectant, soaked them in bleach water, dried them out and baked them.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I see, thanks. There is a fire wood pile behind my house thats around 20 years old, it used to be the entire length of the fence but now its just 30 feet long. The wood is very weathered and still solid. It took on a silverish color and has been that way for at least 10 years. Its hard to explain, the wood is just all silver/grey now instead of brown. Ive been considering using the wood in a vivarium since its clearly rot resistant, but ive never seen anyone use wood that was not driftwood first.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

IMO, you don't have to use a specific wood. I think the main thing is to not introduce any pests/parasites/diseases into your tank. Who knows what's on or in a piece of wood that's been laying outside for years. As long as you kill anything that may be on it you should be ok.


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2008)

Just FYI, that Tolumnia will rot in a heart beat in a viv. They need to be able to dry completely between waterings and also need a pretty steady/constant breeze.
Not a viv friendly orchid.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Nick said:


> Just FYI, that Tolumnia will rot in a heart beat in a viv. They need to be able to dry completely between waterings and also need a pretty steady/constant breeze.
> Not a viv friendly orchid.


The tanks have pretty good air movement, believe it or not. There is a screen at the bottom of the doors and the top. I know it's no breeze and it's not getting watered unless it needs it. If it starts showing signs of stress it's coming out.

I found a mushroom today


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

What is the gel-like goo in the photo??


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

sry i got a little excited??? Tanks look amazing man.

Zack


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Frogtofall said:


> What is the gel-like goo in the photo??


It's from the Moss Milkshake. It's just water-gel.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

JaredJ said:


> I don't remember which brom this is but it has started to bloom


Is it N. Chiquita Linda?

Any updates on the tanks?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

yes, I belive that one is the Linda


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

JaredJ said:


> yes, I belive that one is the Linda


I got three of those from New England Herpetoculture as well, and they had the exact same flowers. It is my favorite bromeliad.


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

Where did you get the blaclk sliding door channel?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

cliner said:


> Where did you get the blaclk sliding door channel?


He was one of the testers of Dane's prototype 40 vert conversion kits. They will (hopefully) soon be available for sale to the general public at junglebox


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

cliner said:


> Where did you get the blaclk sliding door channel?


Yeah, Dane started making them so I got 2 kits from him. The doors do have a very slight gap between the two sliding panes. It's not enough for a frog to fit through but FF's will. Dane now has some strips that fit on the edges of the glass to close up that gap. I just used a strip of velcro, the loop side.

The doors are amazing. If you are going to do a vert in a 40g size, i would highly recommend you get a kit. I like this setup much better than a door that swings down on something this big.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

The twins came out good! Very very cool... Guess its time for me to make another 40vert... I like the side by side look. Very nice


----------

